# Drowning at HHV lagoon



## Rodent (Oct 6, 2009)

Take a look at this recent article I found. 

http://www.starbulletin.com/news/20090807_Mans_death_raises_concern_about_Hiltons_5-acre_lagoon.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this article. 

Hopefully they will take some sort of action to prevent this from happening again. It's very sad and scary to read that an earlier incident occurred and nothing was done to prevent future problems.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 6, 2009)

You know - I hated that lagoon when I was there.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 6, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> You know - I hated that lagoon when I was there.



Ellen, I am curious why?  You should have seen it before the renovation, it's much nicer now than it was.  It used to almost look like a swamp.  I didn't swim in it this time, but I do think it looks much better than previously.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 6, 2009)

Que Lastima. 

There is nothing safe about a pool, lagoon, cruise ship, or any other kind of water sport or recreational water activity.  Two years ago, a child in our community drowned to death in a backyard pool during a family Thanksgiving celebration.  Nobody recognized the child was missing until it was too late.  We should pray for the poor man and his family and encourage Hilton to improve safety.


----------



## feed the otter (Oct 6, 2009)

Unbelievable.  That something like this would happen and neither Hilton nor the state/local authorities would do something in response to this is nothing short of despicable.

We were there June '08, and admittedly what they've done with the lagoon is really nice.  It's enough to send a chill up my spine now, though, having read prior to our trip about the high-tech circulation system between the lagoon and the ocean, and actually wondering about this very thing!  To be fair maybe that's not how it happened, but certainly it's worth knowing for certain less it could happen again.

I hope for the sake of the victim, his family, and those who will continue to swim in that lagoon, that someone will take responsibility to run this issue to ground and figure it out.

I wish I could say I really believe that will happen.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 8, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Ellen, I am curious why?  You should have seen it before the renovation, it's much nicer now than it was.  It used to almost look like a swamp.  I didn't swim in it this time, but I do think it looks much better than previously.



Yes. It is much nicer. But it still won't get in it because I can't forget how gross it use to be.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 8, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Ellen, I am curious why?  You should have seen it before the renovation, it's much nicer now than it was.  It used to almost look like a swamp.  I didn't swim in it this time, but I do think it looks much better than previously.



It was smelly, cold, and icky. I didn't think that it was dangerous by looking at it. Just creeped me out.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> Unbelievable.  That something like this would happen and neither Hilton nor the state/local authorities would do something in response to this is nothing short of despicable... I hope for the sake of the victim, his family, and those who will continue to swim in that lagoon, that someone will take responsibility to run this issue to ground and figure it out.



 The theory behind negligence lawsuits and civil damages is to give the message that, if you create a place or activity for your customers, you're expected to make it reasonably safe; otherwise, there'll be a price to pay. I'm not saying that this case necessarily has merit... This is what those creatures who file lawsuits (trial lawyers) and juries are for.


----------



## DEROS (Oct 9, 2009)

I am sorry that someone died at the Lagoon.  However, people need to use due diligence.  There is no life guards on duty, which is obvious.  When I go to the Hawaii beaches or use the swimming pool, I take in the inherent risk that I can get hurt.  My legs could cramp up, I could over exert myself, or a strong under toe takes me down.  There could even be a shark out there with my name on it.

Many want to blame the Hotel or Local/State government.  Hawaii has to much beach front to pay for that type of security.  Who is willing to pay for the guards?  Do we increase the taxes on the locals?  Do we increase the tax on tourist?  Do we cut even more programs?  The Hawaii economy, like everywhere else in the Union, is getting pummeled.  We have teachers and state workers on furloughs.

I believe all one needs is a warning sign.  You as a grown, logically thinking human being, need to assess the danger and do it or not do it.  If you don't know if something is too dangerous, then don't do it.

Deros


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 9, 2009)

This doesn't sound like a drowning because of misjudgement by the swimmer, but a problem with the circulation system of the lagoon. Like getting caught in the whirlpool of a strong drain. That is definitely Hilton's liability and certainly a tragedy. I can't believe they didn't issue warnings and rope off the area.
Liz


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2009)

*Family sues Hilton Hawaiian Village over lagoon death*

From http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...es+Hilton+Hawaiian+Village+over++lagoon+death



> _"The family of a 56-year old Honolulu man today sued the Hilton Hawaiian Village, saying that his death was caused by injuries suffered when he got caught in the suction of the drain of the newly rebuilt Duke Kahanamoku Lagoon in Waikiki.
> 
> Attorney Mark Davis filed suit yesterday in Circuit Court on behalf of the family of Bill Stock, a disabled athlete who got into trouble while swimming at the lagoon on July 30 and died the next day at The Queen's Medical Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2009)

From http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...es+Hilton+Hawaiian+Village+over++lagoon+death



> _"The Duke Kahanamoku Lagoon was created by a combination of excavation and fill along the shoreline in 1956 when the Hilton Hawaiian Village was developed by Henry Kaiser. Under the terms of a 1955 legal agreement, Hilton was given the right to build, use and maintain the lagoon.
> 
> The suit alleges that in 2006, Hilton installed an extremely powerful water circulation system which pumped in about 15,000 gallons of water per minute from the ocean, and which completely replaced the lagoon water about five times each day. Previously, the water had been replaced every 1 to 1.5 days.
> 
> ...



*Another article regarding the details of the HHV lagoon drowning *- http://poolspanews.com/2009/102/102n_suit.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2009)

*State owned lagoon*

From an old 2005 article about the lagoon $13.5M restoration - http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2005/Aug/20/bz/FP508200317.html



> Posted on: Saturday, August 20, 2005
> 
> Duke Kahanamoku Lagoon — the neglected, smelly, artificial pond colonized by stinging jellyfish — once again would become an inviting saltwater swimming hole on Waikiki Beach under plans being advanced by longtime lagoon steward Hilton Hotels.
> 
> The 49-year-old state-owned lagoon attached to Hilton Hawaiian Village would undergo an estimated $13.5 million restoration by Hilton.


----------

